# High Resolution Bookshelf Speakers with Deep Bass



## jung

Any comparison of these speakers?

http://www.psbspeakers.com/product.php?pId=15&sId=3
 PSB Image B25
 59Hz(-1.5dB) 45Hz(-3dB) 40Hz(-10dB) 89dB/w 6Ω(4Ω min)

http://www.kef.com/qseries/products.htm
 KEF iQ3
 45Hz 89dB/w 110dB 8Ω(3.2Ω min)

http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/displa...fid=2301&sc=hf
 B&W 685
 49Hz(-3dB) 42Hz(-6dB) 88dB/w 8Ω(3.7Ω min)

http://www.dali.dk/us/page213.aspx?sub=213&prod=261
 DALI IKON 2
 42Hz(-3dB) 88dB/w 108dB 8Ω

http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/produ...ge=2&product=3
 Monitor Audio Silver RS1
 43Hz(-3dB) 90dB/w 6Ω

http://www.quad-hifi.co.uk/model.php...11&model_id=35
 Quad 11L
 45Hz(-6dB) 86dB/w 6Ω

http://www.revelspeakers.com/product...view.asp?ID=20
 Revel Concerta M12
 65Hz(-1.5dB) 53Hz(-3dB) 48Hz(-6dB) 41Hz(-10dB) 87dB/w 8Ω


----------



## GirgleMirt

How about Ascend Sierras? 

http://ascendacoustics.com/pages/pro...SRM1/srm1.html

 I own a pair and prefer them to BWs (60x/CM), MA RS1, Quad11/12L, Kef Q. They really go down to ~40hz, with a very tight and punchy bass, and the mids/highs are really as good as it gets anywhere near their price range. Overall, an extremely good package at a very affordable price. I'd highly recommend them. Note that efficient though so you'll need a decent amp.

 If you really want to buy BM, you might add Era speakers to your audition list, as well as Ushers

http://www.signalpathint.com/index.p...d=16&Itemid=56
http://usheraudiousa.com/products/lo...v-series/v-601

 I think most speakers in your list have somewhat a particular sound to them (BW, Quad, MA, Kef) so it's somewhat a matter of hearing them yourself and seeing which you prefer. But the Sierras are really are probably at the top of the list in resolution and transparency, as well as for lack of coloration and bass quality.


----------



## ooheadsoo

SP Tech Timepiece Mini goes to 40hz, and hits very hard and clean, from what I've heard from their other designs. If you can spring for the full fledged Timepiece, it goes down to 30hz anechoic. Some of the most amazing bass I've heard. And yes, they're extremely high resolution. I have a SP Tech speaker that is flat to 40hz, but sealed in design. When I heard the SP Tech hybrid porting design that was also rated to 40hz anechoic, I was shocked by how full and authoritative the hybrid port sounded. They sure have something going on with their hybrid porting.

http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/i...?topic=43286.0

 You will want some power for these speakers, though.


----------



## Roam

Totem Mani-2 This is a bookshelf speaker which doesn't sound like one. However, it's fairly inefficient and sucks a worrying amount of amplifier power, you can rule out almost all tube amps and some solidstate amps as well. The minimum amplifier requirement in my opinion would be something along the lines of a 150-200W Bryston.


----------



## rsaavedra

I remember reading reviews of the Quad 11L (was interested in them at one point in time), they were regarded as excellent sounding little speakers, except for their timid bass. The specs you post above confirm that (-6dB at 45Hz). The Quad 12L were better in the bass arena.

 From your pool of speakers, if you were looking for bass I would replace the 11Ls with the 12Ls.

 I think all those speakers are very good ones, final choice might depend on your liking their mids and highs better. Bass-wise, the stronger ones from the specs seem to be (only in alphabetical order) the Dalis, Kefs, Monitor Audios, and the PSBs (and I would say probably also the Quad 12L).

 In any case, you should consider a good subwoofer to integrate with those bookshelves in a 2.1 configuration.


----------



## noseallinit

I would like to hear the Swan M1's. anyone ever heard a set? 

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/produ...products_id=28


----------



## majid

I have a pair of B&W CM1 (the line just above the 600s), and they are remarkably transparent, with surprisingly good bass (detailed, not one-note muddy) considering the small size. They can compete with my Event ASP8 studio monitors. It looks like the 600s have inherited much of the same base components.

 You should also add the Wharfedale Diamond 8.1 to your list.


----------



## gz76

Don't forget that your environment can reinforce bass too. Particularly a wall in close proximity behind rear-ported speakers.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't forget that your environment can reinforce bass too. Particularly a wall in close proximity behind rear-ported speakers._

 

Very true. Especially in small spaces, bookshelf speakers alone (without a subwoofer) might achieve very good response even down to 35 and 30 Hz. That applies mostly to rear ported speakers. Placement close enough to corners or the rear wall helps this, cancellation nodes and other room acoustic potential issues notwithstanding.


----------



## mercbuggy

I would give these guys a go:

http://www.pmc-speakers.com/43.html

 They rely on transmission line technology rather than porting (which normally blooms the bass at 70Hz) and give real extension. I have a friend who have the DB1's and they give a deeper response than my Epos ES11's even though they have similar ratings. Of course carefull placement and good amplification will make for a well driven, well controlled sound.

 I would agree with the Quad comments. I auditioned the 11L's & 12L's a few years ago when they first came along as potential replacements to my Epos and the 12's definitely had more weight low down. For me the midrange/treble of my ES11's won the day.

 It also means that I will not recommend the Epos M12.2's as although their bass is improved I am fairly sure the extension will not be sufficient.

 Do try to audition in the system they are to live, if at all possible.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I should mention the SP Tech stuff use a hybrid transmission line porting system. Oddly enough, I read reviews that the pmc tb2 you linked to has light bass. Of course, the others may just be bloated, but I can vouch for the effectiveness of the SP Tech stuff. If you do you research, you will often see that the strongest impression people have of the SP Tech monitors is the quality of the bass.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any comparison of these speakers?

http://www.psbspeakers.com/product.php?pId=15&sId=3
 PSB Image B25
 59Hz(-1.5dB) 45Hz(-3dB) 40Hz(-10dB) 89dB/w 6Ω(4Ω min)

http://www.kef.com/qseries/products.htm
 KEF iQ3
 45Hz 89dB/w 110dB 8Ω(3.2Ω min)

http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/displa...fid=2301&sc=hf
 B&W 685
 49Hz(-3dB) 42Hz(-6dB) 88dB/w 8Ω(3.7Ω min)

http://www.dali.dk/us/page213.aspx?sub=213&prod=261
 DALI IKON 2
 42Hz(-3dB) 88dB/w 108dB 8Ω

http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/produ...ge=2&product=3
 Monitor Audio Silver RS1
 43Hz(-3dB) 90dB/w 6Ω

http://www.quad-hifi.co.uk/model.php...11&model_id=35
 Quad 11L
 45Hz(-6dB) 86dB/w 6Ω

http://www.revelspeakers.com/product...view.asp?ID=20
 Revel Concerta M12
 65Hz(-1.5dB) 53Hz(-3dB) 48Hz(-6dB) 41Hz(-10dB) 87dB/w 8Ω_

 

Kef XQ1 at outcall are $650 for the pair, get those!


----------



## Sherwood

You might also want to look into Mark and Daniels, maybe the Ruby? They're power hungry as well, but the bass is unheard of. Take a look here.


----------



## mercbuggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should mention the SP Tech stuff use a hybrid transmission line porting system. Oddly enough, I read reviews that the pmc tb2 you linked to has light bass. Of course, the others may just be bloated, but I can vouch for the effectiveness of the SP Tech stuff. If you do you research, you will often see that the strongest impression people have of the SP Tech monitors is the quality of the bass._

 

Re: SP tech: Wow, gratuitous use of real wood, I approve!! My listening experience with transmission line (as mentioned the DB1), is real base extension but the presentation is lean and fast, no bloat. I guess I am in the lean and 'light' camp with my ES11's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## mrarroyo

For deep bass in a bookshelf speaker I would look into Klipsch. Not only do they meet your requirements but they are also very efficient allowing you to get by with an smaller amp.


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pair of B&W CM1._

 

ditto, b&w cdm 1se, it wants a good amp too.


----------



## GirgleMirt

CM1's don't have deep bass...


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any comparison of these speakers?

http://www.psbspeakers.com/product.php?pId=15&sId=3
 PSB Image B25
 59Hz(-1.5dB) 45Hz(-3dB) 40Hz(-10dB) 89dB/w 6Ω(4Ω min)

http://www.kef.com/qseries/products.htm
 KEF iQ3
 45Hz 89dB/w 110dB 8Ω(3.2Ω min)

http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/displa...fid=2301&sc=hf
 B&W 685
 49Hz(-3dB) 42Hz(-6dB) 88dB/w 8Ω(3.7Ω min)

http://www.dali.dk/us/page213.aspx?sub=213&prod=261
 DALI IKON 2
 42Hz(-3dB) 88dB/w 108dB 8Ω

http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/produ...ge=2&product=3
 Monitor Audio Silver RS1
 43Hz(-3dB) 90dB/w 6Ω

http://www.quad-hifi.co.uk/model.php...11&model_id=35
 Quad 11L
 45Hz(-6dB) 86dB/w 6Ω

http://www.revelspeakers.com/product...view.asp?ID=20
 Revel Concerta M12
 65Hz(-1.5dB) 53Hz(-3dB) 48Hz(-6dB) 41Hz(-10dB) 87dB/w 8Ω_

 

Any active powered speakers at comparable price that sound better than the above?


----------



## palchiu

Try Elac


----------



## Patu

If bass performance is important to you, try Dynaudio speakers. I compared many monitor speakers a while ago (there were Monitor Audio RS1 and Quad12L also) and ended up with Dynaudio A42. Well I couldn't stop there and now I have Dynaudio Focus 110.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any comparison of these speakers?

http://www.psbspeakers.com/product.php?pId=15&sId=3
 PSB Image B25
 59Hz(-1.5dB) 45Hz(-3dB) 40Hz(-10dB) 89dB/w 6Ω(4Ω min)

http://www.kef.com/qseries/products.htm
 KEF iQ3
 45Hz 89dB/w 110dB 8Ω(3.2Ω min)

http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/displa...fid=2301&sc=hf
 B&W 685
 49Hz(-3dB) 42Hz(-6dB) 88dB/w 8Ω(3.7Ω min)

http://www.dali.dk/us/page213.aspx?sub=213&prod=261
 DALI IKON 2
 42Hz(-3dB) 88dB/w 108dB 8Ω

http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/produ...ge=2&product=3
 Monitor Audio Silver RS1
 43Hz(-3dB) 90dB/w 6Ω

http://www.quad-hifi.co.uk/model.php...11&model_id=35
 Quad 11L
 45Hz(-6dB) 86dB/w 6Ω

http://www.revelspeakers.com/product...view.asp?ID=20
 Revel Concerta M12
 65Hz(-1.5dB) 53Hz(-3dB) 48Hz(-6dB) 41Hz(-10dB) 87dB/w 8Ω_

 

None of the above speakers will give you "deep" bass, since that starts as low as 35 hz.

 Most subwoofers start at 25-30hz and go down to 15 hz.

 Good floorstanding speakers with good bass in general go from 35 to 30hz.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Audio Note


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatsudaMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audio Note_

 

expensive, i don't think you would ever get audio note speakers for a 100 bucks.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Oops. Details.

 High resolution with deep bass for 100 bucks? LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatsudaMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops. Details.

 High resolution with deep bass for 100 bucks? LOL!!!!!!!_

 

it's a really tough quest for sure.


----------



## chesebert

Harbeth Monitor 40. generous bass down to about 35 Hz. you can really feel the floor shaking with these monitors.


----------



## tru blu

NHT Classic Three? Acoustic suspension.Rated at 45Hz. Clean, deep bass is one of their selling points, and they're pretty astounding clarity-wise.


----------



## musicmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Harbeth Monitor 40. generous bass down to about 35 Hz. you can really feel the floor shaking with these monitors._

 

They seem to indeed have deep bass, but they are also perhaps a bit large to be considered "bookshelf" sized for some, measuring 30x17x16 inches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazin.../harbeth40.htm


----------



## dura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If bass performance is important to you, try Dynaudio speakers. I compared many monitor speakers a while ago (there were Monitor Audio RS1 and Quad12L also) and ended up with Dynaudio A42. Well I couldn't stop there and now I have Dynaudio Focus 110._

 

x2. Dyn rules!
 I had the 52 for years and it did a really nice job filling my 40m2 room, though eventually I needed slightly more bass, so I bought the 122. Impressive speaker, floorstander, but small.
 Anyway, in a smaller room ,say up to 25m2, I wouldn't mind living for many happy years with the 52s.


----------



## Scrith

Here's another vote for Dynaudio and Totem (which uses Dynaudio drivers). I've used both brands and have always been very happy with them. The Totem Model 1 Signatures were a truly amazing speaker that I used for quite awhile (probably the sweetest sounding small speaker I've ever heard, although bass is a bit lacking as it would be in any speaker of that size). Ultimately I ended up with a larger pair of Dynaudio bookshelf speakers so I could get a bit more bass without a subwoofer (the Contour S 1.4 has all the bass I need for the time being).

 Another nice thing about Dynaudio (and Totem) speakers is that they are fairly well known and available on places like Audiogon, unlike many of the lesser known speaker brands.


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatsudaMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_High resolution with deep bass for 100 bucks? LOL!!!!!!!_

 

Many of the speakers on the list is around $500.

 I don't know if there is any active speaker around $600 that sound better than these passive speakers. I understand that the built in amp would cost extra, but these days there are some cheap but good Class-D amps. And electronic or digital crossover can be much better than passive crossover. So it seems possible to make active speaker for $600 that sounds better than the $500 speakers on the list.


----------



## Bemopti123

The non fatiguing Gershman X-1s make excellent bass, to the 40 hz easily, can actually overpower a small room.

 The newer itineration is called the X-2s. 

 They sure are not near the $100 figure that someone threw around here.

 Did I say I own them, along with a pair of passive subwoofer standmounts called the SW-1s. They have a very high craftsmanship factor, never sounding harsh, but at the same time, are very accurate. Need some power though. 

 If you live in Seattle, I would visit a dealer in the Canadian side and check them out.


----------



## Prozakk

I find it hard to suggest speakers without knowing what kind of music you listen to. That makes all the difference in the world as to suggested needs.

 Also, why not tower speakers, if you _really_ want DEEP bass???


----------



## Bemopti123

It is easier to "mess up" your bass than to add some more. That Is what I found out about bass and speakers. So, perhaps his approach might not be bad, if it is just enough, perhaps monitors can get the bass right, instead of overpowering a room. 

 The irony of it all is that monitors+stands=same space as towers.

 Really "deep bass", especially that is audible is not something that we can tame or want. 

 If you find the a speaker "lacking" in the slamm department, you can always add a decent subwoofer. Although really good ones are expensive.


----------



## Prozakk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bemopti123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1) It is easier to "mess up" your bass than to add some more. That Is what I found out about bass and speakers. So, perhaps his approach might not be bad, if it is just enough, perhaps monitors can get the bass right, instead of overpowering a room. 

 2) The irony of it all is that monitors+stands=same space as towers.

 3) Really "deep bass", especially that is audible is not something that we can tame or want. 

 4) If you find the a speaker "lacking" in the slamm department, you can always add a decent subwoofer. Although really good ones are expensive.

 If you must ask on a forum about speakers, I'd try avs.com Not knocking this site, but you'd be better off getting starting info there._

 

1) With a good amount of knowledge about what's out there, what's good, and what's not, it's easy to buy "quality" bass. I'd suggest going to local boutique dealers to listen to some speakers, rather than start on a forum. Take what you like to listen to, both good and bad recording to find out what works for you.

 2) Hence my last post. Plus it's about the same price as towers, but with LESS bass.

 3) Why would someone not want deep bass? If it's in your recording, don't you want realistic playback of your music? The bottom octave is your friend. It's all about keeping the fine line between adequate reproduction and bloat.

 4) There are some really good cheap subs. HSU and SVS are some perfect examples.


----------



## Bemopti123

One needs to be careful to classify midbass as "bass." In strict term, slam, for me is not boomy bass, but something that gives the music foundation. I say, something that is able to "pressurize" the room, instead of being fully audible. 

 The most present danger when auditioning to speakers is what I call the possibility of being impressed by an "audible" hump or bass. It will sound fantastic in the demo, but I say whether that will not become fatiguing in the long run is to take the speaker in question back home, to your audio room. 

 The best speakers are those who sound natural most of the time, while they provide you slamm when the music demands it. Not easy to find these sort of speakers on the affordable side.


----------



## stevenkelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bemopti123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The most present danger when auditioning to speakers is what I call the possibility of being impressed by an "audible" hump or bass. It will sound fantastic in the demo, but I say whether that will not become fatiguing in the long run is to take the speaker in question back home, to your audio room. 
_

 

Great advice.

 I would look for second hand speakers at that price.


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prozakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it hard to suggest speakers without knowing what kind of music you listen to. That makes all the difference in the world as to suggested needs.

 Also, why not tower speakers, if you really want DEEP bass???_

 

I listen to classical, rock, ...

 I am not looking for absolute deep bass. But within the bookshelf speakers, some can play down to 40Hz, while some only 60Hz. If at the $500 price level, there is no 60Hz speaker that is much better than 40Hz ones, then I want to limit my search within the 40Hz ones.

 About bookshelf vs tower, I think bookshelf speakers are more flexible. They can be mounted on stands, or on shelves, or on desk, ... And I think bookshelf speakers are still cheaper than tower speakers, even with the cost of the stands figured in. I already have a pair of sturdy steel stands for about $100. So which $600 tower speakers are better than these $500 bookshelf speakers?

 For the speakers on the list, I listened to PSB Image B25, Monitor Audio Silver RS1, and Quad 11L. The 11L setup sounded much more real, and better than my home setup of NHT SuperOne and SuperZero. (I am buying the speakers for a third stereo setup.) But all these are in different setups. The 11L was in the best setup, powered by Naim amps, and the room was heavily treated with acoustic panels and rugs on the walls and the floor, and the speakers on good stands away from the walls. The RS1 was on shelves powered by Denon receiver. The source is the same though, my Creative Muvo2, playing the highest quality variable bit rate WMA. Some busy orchestral tracks have overall average bit rate over 400kbps.


----------



## jaspert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If bass performance is important to you, try Dynaudio speakers. I compared many monitor speakers a while ago (there were Monitor Audio RS1 and Quad12L also) and ended up with Dynaudio A42. Well I couldn't stop there and now I have Dynaudio Focus 110._

 

Another vote for Dynaudio Audience, new or used.

 I had Dyn Audience 52 for a few years before i upgraded to Focus 140 recently and the Audience 52 rocked. Neutral sounding with tuneful and tight bass for a smallish stand mount.


----------



## Bemopti123

I had someone from the same Seattle shop suggest the Quad 11L as an excellent partnering speaker for my Naim Nait 3....but, when you see the experts in the Naim forum, they state that the Quad 11L is somewhat "polite", polite is not a good word in the Naim context.

 While many monitors are erroneously called "bookshelves", most, if not the majority of them are not designed for to placed in bookshelves and instead need a very firm stand and some space between them and the wall. 

 I read that you might be interested in mounting these monitors on bookshelves. If that is your intent, get a speaker that does not have a woofer port exiting in the back, but one that exits either in the front, should you get a bass reflex design with ports. Of course, there are speakers without any ports=acoustic suspension. These are more accurate, but less efficient and with less bass on the average.

 What sort of amplification do you have in mind? This will dictate what would be good for you.

 If you are forced to place these speakers near the backwall, you will gain some bass at the expense of clarity and soundstaging. Furthermore, you can always get a terrible bass response should the speaker be ported in the back. Be aware of these possibilities. 

 PS: The most satisfying bass I have ever enjoyed was a partnering between an older Epos ES11 and a 47 Labs Shigaraki integrated(20 watts) and the bass was utterly lightning quick, nimble and extremely satisfying. The interesting thing is that the Epos had a limited frequency response of 55hz, while several other speakers that I have had went to the 40s, and 30s, and yet, that simple system's bass delivery is what I remembered the most. 
 It was not the quantity of whatever "hump" or "bass" as someone and even I loosely called it that gave me the satisfaction, but the quickness of what is "audible" perhaps a hump in the 150-500 hz frequency that gave the impression of slam.

 I assume that you are a headphone listener, therefore, I think you are used to concise bass, something that is very difficult to get with monitors or real world speakers. 

 I say, go for nimble upper bass that can keep up with the music when it goes to speakers. In the longer run, your ears with thank you.

 PS: My newest set up will partner an older Naim Nait 3 (30 watts)+ a pair of these from Europe:





 It is hard to get the Neat speakers in the US, so I had to get them from overseas. Very small, but I believe to be very fast.


----------



## sejarzo

I heard the PSB B25 on some stands in a correctly arranged room at one dealer and thought them to be a good value for the money. The sales guy then replaced them, on the same stands, with the 11L's, which in comparison sounded a bit thin/bright (same CD/electronics/cables) but more detailed. I would have preferred the Quads in the end, I think.

 Next place had the B25's positioned much like they would be in many prefab home theater wall units.....up higher and on shelves, still driven by a decent player/electronics/cable system. They sounded terribly muddy and boomy. I couldn't believe a first-time audio buyer would buy them at any price, if he/she were not aware that the placement was the problem.

 Getting "more" bass from a smaller speaker might be more a function of placement in your room than the speaker itself, but that depends on the room. When it comes to "deep" bass, it's not really there like the mid-bass, though you can enhance what is there with placement.

 My Paradigm Studio 40v3's are spec'ed at -2 dB at 62 Hz (I presume in an anechoic chamber), but three different measurement mics/systems have shown their in-room response (without any sub in the chain) to be flat down to about 34 Hz. In other words, that's about an extra octave of flat response. Seeing those curves changed my mind big-time about where to set the crossover frequency for the sub!


----------



## Prozakk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I listen to classical, rock, ...

 I am not looking for absolute deep bass. But within the bookshelf speakers, some can play down to 40Hz, while some only 60Hz. If at the $500 price level, there is no 60Hz speaker that is much better than 40Hz ones, then I want to limit my search within the 40Hz ones.

 About bookshelf vs tower, I think bookshelf speakers are more flexible. They can be mounted on stands, or on shelves, or on desk, ... And I think bookshelf speakers are still cheaper than tower speakers, even with the cost of the stands figured in. I already have a pair of sturdy steel stands for about $100. So which $600 tower speakers are better than these $500 bookshelf speakers?

 For the speakers on the list, I listened to PSB Image B25, Monitor Audio Silver RS1, and Quad 11L. The 11L setup sounded much more real, and better than my home setup of NHT SuperOne and SuperZero. (I am buying the speakers for a third stereo setup.) But all these are in different setups. The 11L was in the best setup, powered by Naim amps, and the room was heavily treated with acoustic panels and rugs on the walls and the floor, and the speakers on good stands away from the walls. The RS1 was on shelves powered by Denon receiver. The source is the same though, my Creative Muvo2, playing the highest quality variable bit rate WMA. Some busy orchestral tracks have overall average bit rate over 400kbps._

 

My suggestion then: Paradigm Monitor 5v.3 or v.4. I own the v.3 that were my mains for awhile, then bought another pair now used as my 4 surround speakers.


----------



## coho66

more of a true bookshelf speaker...

 i'm listening to a pair of paradigm mini monitors (v.4) right now and they sound puuuurty...

 and their price was just as nice....


----------



## kaushama

Since the new line has come, you can find a demo pair of B & W DM602 S3 pair lesser price. I got one for 200£ and they sound fantastic!


----------



## koshui

My vote goes for Dynaudio 52SE or 42 to be in budget.
 You could also try Totem's Arro.They are floor standers and sound veery nice... maybe a bit out of budget again.

 I would have most likely bought Totem model-1 signature if I had had the money at the time I was buying my current setup.. instead,
 I ended up buying Sonus Faber Concertinos (not home but the older version) due getting a good deal out of a demo pair. 
 Speakers are driven by Arcam Solo and can't say I'm not pleased with the setup.
 I had Cambridge Audio's Azur 640a first as an amp but after 2 returns (and with extra cash in pocket) upgraded to Solo.


----------



## Prozakk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coho66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_more of a true bookshelf speaker...

 i'm listening to a pair of paradigm mini monitors (v.4) right now and they sound puuuurty...

 and their price was just as nice...._

 

I had Mini v.3's before the Monitor 5's. They sounded great too. I just wanted the piece of mind of the extra power handling once I switched to seperates (amps).


----------



## guzziguy

I have the Mk I version of Joseph Audio RM7Si SIgnatures. They are the best sounding mini-monitor I have heard. About 8 years ago, I took them into the local B&W dealer to do a comparo with similar B&W models. They were surprised when they preferred my speakers and were quite glad that there wasn't a Joseph Audio dealer nearby. The MkII version is supposed to be an improvement. I haven't heard it, but I can recommend the MkI version very highly.


----------



## fjf

I just got these:







 They are high resolution (very similar to my DT880) and have some serious bass (6.5'' drivers). Nice!!. They sound great!!.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Very cool... I wish I'd had an opportunity to audition the Adam A7s when I was looking for new monitors. I like that the input gain knob is on the front--very useful for PC users who don't have a dedicated preamplifier to control volume.


----------



## Dr.Love

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fjf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got these:






 They are high resolution (very similar to my DT880) and have some serious bass (6.5'' drivers). Nice!!. They sound great!!._

 

Pretty! For some reason those speakers remind me of a Panzer IV. LOL

 That ribbon tweeter must sound nice! How do you like them so far?


----------



## fjf

The ribbon is amazing. I never heard a tweeter with such resolution and crispness. The violins really stand up and can be heard with total clarity. And all the mids sound very real. Like my DT880 (may be even better) but with soundstage. I am enjoying them very much!. The nice thing about them being near field monitors is that they can be heard very close (1 m away, about 3 feet) and they are not very big despite the 6.5'' woofers, so they can be used at both sides of a desk in a computer setup. Those logitechs and altec lansings get simply crushed in the comparison.


----------

